# Hi this is my intro.



## ~YaYa~ (Oct 8, 2020)

I am ~YaYa~ and I am 27 years old. I will be heading down the aisle the day after Christmas this year to marry my future husband Stephen who I have been with for 7 years. Three of those wonderful years we have lived together. We have a little Beagle who we both adore. I work as a Physical Therapist and enjoy my job. I enjoy music and relaxing in the evening by watching Netflix movies with a glass or two of Wine with my future husband. I look forward to getting to know others here and also learning from the more experienced members about marriage.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

~YaYa~ said:


> I am ~YaYa~ and I am 27 years old. I will be heading down the aisle the day after Christmas this year to marry my future husband Stephen who I have been with for 7 years. Three of those wonderful years we have lived together. We have a little Beagle who we both adore. I work as a Physical Therapist and enjoy my job. I enjoy music and relaxing in the evening by watching Netflix movies with a glass or two of Wine with my future husband. I look forward to getting to know others here and also learning from the more experienced members about marriage.


Welcome to TAM. Cute couple. Congrats on your upcoming nuptials!


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

I wish you many more years of contentment and joy.

Our experiences in marriage are widely variable, from ecstatic to egregious. But there is much to learn, and lots of wisdom here.


----------



## ~YaYa~ (Oct 8, 2020)

Spicy said:


> Welcome to TAM. Cute couple. Congrats on your upcoming nuptials!


Thanks a lot. I am getting really excited and also somewhat nervous.


----------



## ~YaYa~ (Oct 8, 2020)

TJW said:


> I wish you many more years of contentment and joy.


Thank You so much.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Just don't let some of the tragedy that you see on this site make you cynical. But you can use it to learn and be proactive about your relationship. 

I wish you luck.


----------



## ~YaYa~ (Oct 8, 2020)

sokillme said:


> Just don't let some of the tragedy that you see on this site make you cynical. But you can use it to learn and be proactive about your relationship.
> 
> I wish you luck.


Yeah, I have noticed a lot of troubled marriages and unfortunately there are many of those around. We have been together for 7 long years already and have lived together for 3 years so I hope that helps. I couldn't love someone more than I love this man. Thank You so much.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Good then the best advice I can tell you is to be proactive. Also if you haven't taken the time to learn about his nature do so. And I hope he does the same for you.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

Congratulations! The best advise I can offer is continuously conduct your marriage as if you were still dating.


----------



## ~YaYa~ (Oct 8, 2020)

Yes, we have had plenty of time to get to know each others nature.

I am sure we are going to try and keep it as romantic as the first day of our relationship. We are both very affectionate people so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome Yaya! Beagles are so cute. Good with kids too.


----------

